# Favorite petting/scratching spots?



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Where does your cat most like to be petted and/or scratched?

Prince likes his cheeks scratched the most, and the top of his head petted. But I need new ideas...


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Straysmommy said:


> Where does your cat most like to be petted and/or scratched?


The bedroom, the living room, the kitchen, the bathroom, on top of the printer, on the shredder, on the sofa, on the counters........

:grin:


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

marie73 said:


> The bedroom, the living room, the kitchen, the bathroom, on top of the printer, on the shredder, on the sofa, on the counters........
> 
> :grin:


LOL!! With my girls, it's anywere around the face, neck and ears.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Murphy's all about the head.  But you know what else really makes a difference? Every time I'm on the floor petting him, he rolls on his side and bunny-kicks his feet into the air. At first I thought he was trying to kick me away, but then I realized he just wants me to _hold his feet _so he has something to push against. So the standard position is me holding his feet in the air and rubbing his head with the other hand. The things we do for our kitties.


----------



## MeowMiaow (Feb 20, 2011)

Under the chin and the hard bit behind the ears are the bits both my babies like. You can rub Marilyn's tummy if she's feeling very relaxed, but Ivan will savage your hand if you try that with him, haha


----------



## bastetsha (Feb 27, 2011)

Foster loves being scratched on his tummy. He has this funny mrrow he does when he wants it.

Salem loves his cheeks to be scratched, especially now that I am growing out my nails. He just pushes and purrs all over the place for it. Also, he loves for me to scratch the top part of his ear.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Deep deep ear rubs. When I rub his ear canal down low by his neck (from the outside obviously) he grunts and moans and if Im not supporting him, he falls over.

Other than that his neck, back of his head and his chin are all happy spots.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Alice likes her butt scratched and her chest rubbed. She normally doesn't sit still long enough for a good deep down petting though. She's always on the go!

Rochelle loves having her butt scratched, and she'll usually flip over on her back for belly rubs she enjoys it so much. Around her ears and ruff are also favorite spots, as are her shoulder blades.

Samantha loves any pets anywhere on her body, but she really only tolerates me to pet her in most places. Her favorite are chin scratchies and she just melts each time she gets them. She also likes her ears and whiskers rubbed. The places only I can pet her in that she loves are the insides of her back legs and her tummy (around the area she was spayed)...she'll just lay splayed out on her back and just purr for leg and gut rubs.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

October said:


> But you know what else really makes a difference? Every time I'm on the floor petting him, he rolls on his side and bunny-kicks his feet into the air. At first I thought he was trying to kick me away, but then I realized he just wants me to _hold his feet _so he has something to push against. So the standard position is me holding his feet in the air and rubbing his head with the other hand. The things we do for our kitties.


Abby likes me to hold her feet too...although I have yet to rub her head at the same time!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Mow likes his feet held, but only when he's sleeping. He's so cute when he gathers up my hand with his front paws and presses his little pink back puddies into it before he drifts off to sleep.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

The aquarium is a favorite to Misa..


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Awww...love the mental images!

How do you pet the cheeks without accidentally pulling on their whiskers?


----------

